# Input on Kreg vs. Incra Router Tables



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm about to upgrade away from my tablesaw-mounted Incra router table, and I'd appreciate some - all available - guidance from the Forum. 

First, I'm very happy with the Incra system. Once it's setup in either a Table Saw mode or a Router Table mode, it works exactly the way I believe it should - it is precise, rock-solid tough, and repeatable. 

However, the Incra system consumes a lot of shop real estate; as you need grey-space to the right of the Fence to allow the Positioner to move. Also, the Table Saw / Router Table conversion is annoying when I'm in the middle of a project.

My shop isn't large enough to sign-up for another Incra system (having to keep the Table Saw system; plus the physical and grey-space of a stand alone RT system) without serious consideration of alternatives.

My preferred comparable is the Kreg system; however, I've read about Table and Fence quality issues (warped, out-of-square), and I don't know whether these are exceptions to the rule or indicative of underlying quality issues. I would appreciate informed responses.

Thanks, MJCD
.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, thank you for posting this. I have been saying for years that router/table saw combinations are more difficult to use because of set up interference. Check out the system used by Moderater Canuck Gal. This is a hybrid of the Router Workshop table/methods and the Incra system. I think this is a smart design.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike:

Thanks for the response, and the photo. I have less experience than virtually everyone on this Forum; and, I'm realizing my initial efficient solution is not sufficiently user-friendly.

I have the TS system - and the grey-space is 25", approximately, added to the 92" width physical space (about 10 feet, total). A standalone RT, Incra-based, will consume 43" physical space, then probably another 17" grey-space. While I enjoy the Incra system, there is only so much floor space. 

Thanks, again.
Mike


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

While I would like the Incra TS setup I also am concerned with space. So I have Incra on RT. Question is would I be willing to have a second Incra setup for the TS>


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

Steve:
Indeed, a tough choice. I saw the Incra TS/RT system at a show, and never looked back at my Biesmeyer - delivered with my Unisaw. The TS system is, to me, as good as it gets. For cost & space constraints, I opted for the TS/RT combo - not having Mike's experience to see the long term.
I know the Kreg system is used on the Woodsmith show; however, I don't know if this is promotional (paid by Kreg); or Woodsmith simply saying it's the best, and that's why we're using it.
Thanks, again. Mike


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, Mike, when I replaced my Craftsman TS with my General TS it mostly to get away from my cr*^%y fence. The GI has a biese-like fence -much better than the old saw, but adjustments mean hitting it a bit to bump it over. Nothing like the Incra.

Someday it will move up the list. Just bought a new scrollsaw, so tool budget on hold.


----------

